# $500 Betta



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe it's just me, but I would never spend $500 on a Betta, not even if I had Bill Gates' money.. http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRICELESS-I...350904174015?pt=Live_Fish&hash=item51b384c5bf 
He is pretty though..what do you guys think?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I recently spent $200 on a pair of wild bettas that were just over an inch in size, and I know some people might consider no fish worth that price. 

It all comes down to how much someone is willing to spend. A person with a large disposable income, may not give a second thought to spending several hundred dollars on a fish. However, there are others who think spending $50 on a fish is exoirbant. 

Personally, I would not spend $500 on _that_ particular fish. However, there are certain bettas that I would very easily pay several hundred dollars to own.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

I checked out your site earlier, and for me, I would spend $200 on a PAIR (not one) of wild Bettas and possibly a couple others..I can't think of a fish I'd spend $500 on for just 1 though. It just really interested me and I was curious as to how far others would go for that particular fish or for the fish of their dreams.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Wild bettas are one thing, you're breeding them and doing a good service by helping save them. 

But that fish is more than likely a marble and I'd bet money on it changing colors (if it hasn't already). It's been listed for well over 3? months and no one has bought it yet. I still don't (and never did) see why they named it I Love you betta - because the grey vaguely resembles a heart?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

A wild betta is still a betta. I don't own them because they are endangered and want to save them. I own them because I like the look of them. 

Like I said I don't think that particular betta is worth $500 as it looks pretty ordinary to me. 

However, if I was still into splendens, had the money, and found a fish I really wanted, I could still see myself spending a couple of hundred dollars. Maybe not $500, but probably around the $200-250 mark.


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

That fish is still for sale? Its been around for some time and just isn't worth the money they are asking.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

You would be surprised what the right fish will sale for. I had a 2 year old AAA Goldfish sale for just under a 1000 two year ago.

R


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, I would pay up near $800 for a fully grown, female, rare species of tarantula or a pair of fully grown, rare tarantulas...and I would pay $500 for a really nice koi, but I really would not pay that much for a betta. I love bettas, but I am no betta breeder and it's pricey enough to set up a really good tank, so I don't want to go spending that much money on a fish when the supplies will set me back $50 alone.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

NO way!! I don't even see the supposed "I <3 U" on that fish! LOL


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It takes a special hobbyist to invest in a high-end fish
In fact, it takes a lot of cash to be a dedicated hobbyist.
I wouldn't know a 500 dollar Betta if I saw one, but does mean other people don't.

R


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Just my opinion but that particular fish is a novelty fish. Ultimately a fish is worth whatever someone will pay.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I wouldn't pay that kind of money for that fish in particular. It'd have to be an amazing, and I mean knock your socks off kind of amazing fish for that kind of money.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

LittleBettaFish said:


> A wild betta is still a betta. I don't own them because they are endangered and want to save them. I own them because I like the look of them.
> 
> Like I said I don't think that particular betta is worth $500 as it looks pretty ordinary to me.
> 
> However, if I was still into splendens, had the money, and found a fish I really wanted, I could still see myself spending a couple of hundred dollars. Maybe not $500, but probably around the $200-250 mark.


That's why I would own one. Anyways, they are worth the money, but $500 is way too much. I'm not saying the betta isn't worth it. I'm saying that it doesn't express any worth of the betta. My max. is $200.....that I don't have.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

The only fish that I would pay $500 for would be a shark, sting ray, or dragonfish.


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

That's kind of where I was..For $500 toward a fish, it would have to be a stingray or a 'lion' or 'scorpion' fish. (same fish, 9 different names or so) A shark maybe. I couldn't see myself paying $500 for a Betta but I'm sure someone has or would..for THAT Betta however, I wouldn't pay more than $50. I've seen near identical Bettas with great finnage too for $15-35.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Have you guys seen the documentary on the Giant Koi?
They go for about 50,000 if I remember correctly.
Just blows my mind.
They are really neat though, but I would have to have some major income to even consider it.
And i'm sure they people that buy then do lol.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't pay 50 cents for a shark.
They scare the crap outta me!
I'm serious lol I was in a pool just swimming around enjoying the trip we were on and my mom joking said "shark!" and started singing the jaws theme. I got out of there so fast lol I know there wasn't one but I just can't even stand the thought!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

this seller is just trying to make some fast money


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

Niece said:


> I wouldn't pay 50 cents for a shark.
> They scare the crap outta me!
> I'm serious lol I was in a pool just swimming around enjoying the trip we were on and my mom joking said "shark!" and started singing the jaws theme. I got out of there so fast lol I know there wasn't one but I just can't even stand the thought!


Niece. your a mountain girl how many sharks have you ever met face to face. The media and news people don't give sharks a fair shake. IMO

R


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not impressed with that fish to pay 500 bucks for it, now I could pay that for a really large giant betta but it would have to be a really awesome looking one lol, I think the max i would pay 200 max for a betta maybe a bit more so I doubt I would ever see one that you make me want to pay 500 for it


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

You definitely have to be dedicated to put out that kind of cash. I wouldn't pay it for a betta, but I only care about having a few as pets so a few bucks at the pet store is fine with me. I actually was surprised to discover that I'd paid $3.00 more for Kenny when I got home and looked at the receipt because he's supposedly a dragon. I got him because I could swear the poor little clenched-finned thing gave me a "get me out of here" look.

Then again, it's the same thing with lots of other animals. I'd never spend hundreds or thousands on a dog, as there are plenty at shelters, including purebreds, but people do it all the time. Same with horses, too. I paid under $1000 each for the two I've owned in my lifetime, but people spend tens and hundreds of thousands for jumpers, racehorses, etc.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

rickey said:


> Niece. your a mountain girl how many sharks have you ever met face to face. The media and news people don't give sharks a fair shake. IMO
> 
> R


Haha! I know but they just scare. I can't help it.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Its marble so has probs changed its "I love you" by now making it nothing more than a sub par, spoon headed dt with bad fins. Id pay $20 for it max. 
Id pay 500 for a top of the line, almost perfect betta if I had disposable income


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't know if I could ever buy a $500 fish, but I might spend $500 on medication or something to save my fish if they were sick or dying and I knew it would help.
I saw that fish on ebay a while back too- weird that they're still trying to sell it for that much!


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats dedication right there.


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

it's a pretty betta but i would no way spend 500 dollars on a betta fish. i would pay 1 0 dollars at the most actually.


----------

